
Starbucks Test Premium $2.50 Coffee - kirubakaran
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=alAXdTS4U5hc&refer=home
======
edu
Well, it has been eons since my last visit to a Starbucks. But IIRC here in
Barcelona a regular latte costed something around 2 euros. A "café con leche"
in a normal bar costs about 1 euro, yes it is half the starbuck's size but it
is triple tasty!

------
simianstyle
I approve of this notion - competing on price is never a good direction to
take. At least they're trying to provide value.

------
redorb
$2.50 for a cup of coffee is a lot. The only reason I don't hate starbucks is
because even part time employees get health benefits. I think also they pay a
fair wage.

.rb

------
Mistone
starbucks is McD's for true and wanna-be yuppies. improving their coffee is a
good thing, anything better than that watered down flavorless crap they have
been serving for years. alas if only pete's had wifi

~~~
kingkongrevenge
> that watered down flavorless crap they have been serving

Watered down and flavorless? Maybe compared to eating straight coffee grounds.
The only valid criticism of Starbucks is they tend to over-roast the beans,
allegedly because it makes consistency easier. That aside, it's very good
coffee at a fair price.

~~~
Mistone
okay I disagree but its a matter of taste, I prefer strong, bold flavored
espresso and drip, and to me, starbucks has always tasted light and watery -
obviously someone (everyone) likes it.

------
lanceusa
Starbucks is a monopoly IMO...but is McDonalds a real threat? I can't see
myself going to McD's for a latte and a NY Times :)!

~~~
meathmania
Actually McDs got rated best coffee in a consumer reports blind taste test
against sbux, dunkin donuts and BK...

~~~
kingkongrevenge
Is this recently? I got McDonald's coffee a year and a half ago and it was
disgusting.

BK coffee is definitely still disgusting. Dunkin Donuts is useless. They add
sugar and cream without permission. I take it black.

